# Well, this looks good on Gibson



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A Gibson Les Paul 50s Tribute Studio. Just grabbed this of the MyLesPaul Forum. Supposed to have a street price of well under a grand US. Out June 15th. Nothing like a Gold Top with P90s.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

The only thing is... Only 150 - 200 of each finish will be made from what I've heard.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I hope not. 

Here's what Amazon in the US is selling it for: Amazon.com: Gibson Les Paul Studio 50's Tribute, Worn Gold Top: Musical Instruments


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Saw that price. Great marketing move for Gibson. I want to snag one but... AAAGHHHHHHHH.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are these in Canada? Does Long and McQuade have them? Where can you order them?

TG


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Hot damn, nice guitar at a nice price for a change


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

The pic is from an article at 12thfret.com, which included the following quote:



> After our tour, we gathered in the meeting room above the factory floor. Our group was met by several people from various departments of Gibson USA, including their Lifestyle department, their woods and materials specialist, as well as the heads of product development and design. We were given a sneak peak of several very exciting new models. I can't give away much detail yet, but I'll give you a hint: what's handmade in the US and will sell for less than $1000? You'll find out next month!


Here is another pic showing the other colors


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm surprised that Body and neck binding adds $1500 to the price of a standard Gibson! I'm definitely getting the Goldtop!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Gold Top, Huhuhuhuhuhu


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

under a grand? jeez. I'm going to have to check one of these out.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yum, that'd be Sweeeet


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

If I can find one, I'll buy it. Period.

But I agree with ne1roc, I dont get the price difference Gibson charges for basically just adding binding and a different truss rod cover. Studios are a phenomenal value if you have to buy a Gibson.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Are these chambered or weight relieved in any way? I would like to see one in person; many of the "affordable" Gibsons are just "cheap" when you see and play one in person.

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Are these chambered or weight relieved in any way?
> 
> TG


I've read on other sites that they are chambered.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Since this is going to be limited and I've already seen people getting it in the US, will these even be available here in Canada? I suppose calling L&M will answer this question.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Robert1950 said:


> I hope not.
> 
> Here's what Amazon in the US is selling it for: Amazon.com: Gibson Les Paul Studio 50's Tribute, Worn Gold Top: Musical Instruments


When did Amazon get into the guitar selling business?


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Goldtop from OP post + Bigsby =


----------



## Lemonhand (Oct 18, 2009)

Maybe its just the angle the picture was taken from, but those don't appear to have an arched top. Can anyone shed light on that?


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I think it's just the angle, a Studio will have the contoured top.
Here's a different picture









there is some question whether it's all mahogany or mahog w/maple top. I haven't read very far on it.

==edit==
yes, it appears to be maple, actually it appears that it doesn't have binding, but the maple cap is showing on the sides, zoom in on the pics here
http://www.amazon.com/Gibson-Paul-Studio-50s-Tribute/dp/B003KVKQZK/


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'll be SHOCKED if that's under $1100 at L&M. Your run of the mill Studio is $1325 as of today. Nice looking git tho, for sure.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

For the price this Goldtop is supposed to go for, it would be worth it to buy one and put some minihumbuckers in it.

Nice


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

You don't suppose there's been a shake-up in the marketing division at Gibson do you? Finally, something that makes sense.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> For the price this Goldtop is supposed to go for, it would be worth it to buy one and put some minihumbuckers in it.
> 
> Nice


That's exactly what I was thinking. I've been jonesing for a LP Deluxe for a while and this would be a good way to get one on the cheap!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

hollowbody said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. I've been jonesing for a LP Deluxe for a while and this would be a good way to get one on the cheap!


My thoughts exactly. No offense to the P90 crowd, but I have no use for them. I owned a Deluxe back around 77~78 and would love to have another, but I'm not one of those who can rationalize $2000 and up for an electric guitar. I can afford it, but I can also afford a $200 spatula and don't buy one for similar reasons.

$900. for a Les Paul seems like a good price.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Milkman said:


> My thoughts exactly. No offense to the P90 crowd, but I have no use for them. I owned a Deluxe back around 77~78 and would love to have another, but I'm not one of those who can rationalize $2000 and up for an electric guitar. I can afford it, but I can also afford a $200 spatula and don't buy one for similar reasons.
> 
> $900. for a Les Paul seems like a good price.


If it comes in at $900, I'll be floored. I put in an email to a guy I know who works for L&M to see if he can find out what it's going to cost us Canadian (and also whether or not we're getting any Goldtops), so hopefully I'll have some info soon.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Guys, I just got my Long and McQuade pamphlet today and you know what the price is?

Sale price is $1,299 CAD and MSRP is $1,475 CAD. I'm sorry, but that is just ridiculous!

I'm disappointed... Very disappointed...

I might talk to a friend over at the US to send me one of those Goldtops.

EDIT: Better buy one online from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Gibson-Paul-Studio-50s-Tribute/dp/B003KVKQZK/


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

will they (Amazon) ship to Canada?

$850 USD = $1300 Cdn
They have an amazing calculation for rounding up that exchange conversion of mid 90 cents! (yes I know, shipping, retailers profit, and "service" blah, blah, blah).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I travel to the States almost every week. For the difference in pricing I would hand carry it back.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I travel to the States almost every week. For the difference in pricing I would hand carry it back.


Buy 5 if you can find them lol you'll make your money back and a bit more for your trouble.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

vasthorizon said:


> Guys, I just got my Long and McQuade pamphlet today and you know what the price is?
> 
> Sale price is $1,299 CAD and MSRP is $1,475 CAD. I'm sorry, but that is just ridiculous!
> 
> I'm disappointed... Very disappointed...




I do not believe that is the same guitar. First, it is not being shipped until June 15th. Second, that one is all mahogany. The gold top and those other colours have maple caps.


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I do not believe that is the same guitar. First, it is not being shipped until June 15th. Second, that one is all mahogany. The gold top and those other colours have maple caps.


I hope you're right.


----------



## Jimi D (Oct 27, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I do not believe that is the same guitar. First, it is not being shipped until June 15th. Second, that one is all mahogany. The gold top and those other colours have maple caps.


Ya, we've had one of these Mahogany Studios with P-90s hanging in the local L&M for about a year... at $1475, it ain't goin' nowhere fast...


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

The Manager at L&M where I live was pretty sure (but couldn't confirm because they weren't in the system yet) they will be under $1000.00. Of course, it will all depend on the CAD/US $$ at the time they are put into the system.

I'm getting a Goldtop...


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Any more info on these? Isit still looking like mid June?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

pompeii0 said:


> Any more info on these? Isit still looking like mid June?


I think I'll be popping by L&M on Saturday. I'll see if I can find out anything.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

hollowbody,

Any luck with more information?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I think what was mentioned earlier about it being $1,299.00 is true. This was in their flyer and in their website. That's a hell of a lot of more money than how much it is being sold in the US.

Long & McQuade - Products - Gibson Les Paul Studio With P90's - Worn Cherry


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

Chito,

That's not the same guitar, different specs etc.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Gold Top.......P-90s.......less than 4 figures.........Are you sure this is Gibson that is doing this? LOL !!!!
Cause it sure doesn't sound like something Henry J would do.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

OK gang, it's official.

From the Gibson forum: Introducing the Les Paul Studio 50's Tribute

60 made it out the door late April.

Rumors are flying.

Les Paul Studio loaded with P-90's for how much?

Orange Drop Capacitors on a Gibson USA model that costs how much?

Faded finishes that look vintage.........Worn White against cream plastic...That's not right, but it is............Gold Top?

Did we mention "This is a Limited Run Gibson USA model".

$1,399 Retail Price. Ask your local dealer for details. Shipping soon.


"In honor of the decade that gave birth to rock and roll Gibson USA is proud to present the acclaimed Les Paul Studio in a unique new package. The new Les Paul Studio ’50s Tribute model embodies the look and tone of the great original Les Pauls from the 1950s, at a price that fits the wallets of today’s hardworking musicians. Ever since its introduction in 1983, the Les Paul Studio model has been enormously popular with players seeking the power and versatility of the original Les Paul Standard in a ready-for-action package, with a price to match. The Les Paul Studio ‘50s Tribute sticks to the script entirely, but its five worn ’50s-style finishes and meaty dual single-coil P-90 pickups give it a look akin to classics from the decade of the Les Paul’s birth, so much so that you’ll be doing a double-take to check it’s not an original 55-year-old Lester!"


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

So has anyone here gotten one?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

pompeii0 said:


> hollowbody,
> 
> Any luck with more information?


Sorry man, I didn't end up going. I was there the other day and totally forgot to ask. I'll try to pop in again soon and see what's what.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, they were supposed to released yesterday in the USA. Don't know what that means here.


----------



## edward (Jan 27, 2009)

Just checking out the music123 and musician's friend websites for the new Studio Tribute model and they are there now for shipping at the end of August. $849US. Neither company has tthe gold top though! That's the one that interests me-anyone know where you can get one? Either Canada or U.S.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

When the rumors first started, I was interested. Talked to one of the individuals that was on the Gibson tour, pictured on the 12th Fret site, who saw the Studio 50s Tributes first hand. Their comments were very positive. All this got me stoked for one of the gold tops. Now I have that new SG Classic, second thoughts are kicking in about whether or not to bother with the new Studios. The Classic plays great, looks good and satisfied my craving for a P90 machine.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

Diablo said:


> So has anyone here gotten one?


Here is an update:

I just ordered a gold top at L&M today. Only a very limited number will be available in Canada. These things only became available for order in the past day or two and I think they are almost all sold out already. 

If anybody wants a gold top they had better order it tomorrow or early next week at the latest or your chances of getting one will be pretty slim. The cost is $995.00. 

I understand that there are still plenty of the other colours available at the moment.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

I just ordered a Gold Top today as well. Now let the waiting begin, it could be a while but I think it will be worth it!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I put my order in today. Don't know if it will actually go through or not, since the guys at L&M didn't know how many they had left available to order, so I guess I'll wait and see. If the Goldtop doesn't make it, I might go for the Honeyburst.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> I put my order in today. Don't know if it will actually go through or not, since the guys at L&M didn't know how many they had left available to order, so I guess I'll wait and see. If the Goldtop doesn't make it, I might go for the Honeyburst.


I am going to get the honeyburst as well if my goldtop doesn't arrive. Keeping my fingers crossed though...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well, I put my order in with L & M. They told me I was #17 on the list. With my luck, they'll probably only get 16 guitars. C'est la vie...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Well, I put my order in with L & M. They told me I was #17 on the list. With my luck, they'll probably only get 16 guitars. C'est la vie...


Yeah, I'm wondering how long this is going to take. I don't know if we're talking a couple weeks or a few months. Hopefully it won't be months.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

The more I look at that gold top the more I want it...lol


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

According to the people on the MyLesPaul forums, Gibson won't be shipping any out til mid-late August. Boo!


----------



## AlcolmX (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't decide if I love or hate the Satin White... leaning toward love and may have to order one. I've read about people preferring black PU covers and pickguard on the white - might be a nice option.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

hollowbody said:


> According to the people on the MyLesPaul forums, Gibson won't be shipping any out til mid-late August. Boo!


Good, cuz I am broke and will need some time to save up the money to pay for the goldtop I have on order! Besides, the wait will just make it that much sweeter when (and if) it arrives.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I just got off the phone with L & M and the news wasn't good. I placed an order for a GoldTop on Monday, but was second guessing my choice in favour of a HoneyBurst. The salesperson that I spoke to said that he had been talking to the head office and that they might only get 4 guitars (total) for the entire chain. He said that what would probably happen is a lottery for all those that had put a deposit down but he wasn't totally sure. So whether I was 17th or 77th on the list isn't really going to matter if this is true, or whether I wanted a Gold Top or HoneyBurst, its going to be what L & M actually receive.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

holyman said:


> Good, cuz I am broke and will need some time to save up the money to pay for the goldtop I have on order! Besides, the wait will just make it that much sweeter when (and if) it arrives.


Hahaha, true, but I have a gig on the Labour Day weekend and I want it in my hot sweaty hand at least a week before so I can get used to her! 

Also, some more info on production: Gibson isn't restarting at production til mid-late July. Everything they had that was ruined got tossed into a woodchipper (eek!) and the 50's Tributes are limited to 120 of each colour per month for 6 months, which means 720 Goldtops will be floating around at some point. Certainly not as limited as people first thought they were, so that means we'll all get our goldtops!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Well I just got off the phone with L & M and the news wasn't good. I placed an order for a GoldTop on Monday, but was second guessing my choice in favour of a HoneyBurst. The salesperson that I spoke to said that he had been talking to the head office and that they might only get 4 guitars (total) for the entire chain. He said that what would probably happen is a lottery for all those that had put a deposit down but he wasn't totally sure. So whether I was 17th or 77th on the list isn't really going to matter if this is true, or whether I wanted a Gold Top or HoneyBurst, its going to be what L & M actually receive.


I don't know how much stock I put in that. Not that I don't believe you, I just don't always trust the L&M sales reps to have the best info. The guys at the L&M I went to didn't even know about the guitar and another L&M store a buddy of mine went to flat out told me friend that the guitar didn't exist and couldn't be found on their system (this is a few days after I had already ordered mine through L&M). 

Not to say that what your heard won't be the case, but I'm going to wait and see.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I really hope your right Hollowbody. This is one time I won't mind being wrong.


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

I was chatting with a buddy at Yorkville Sound today (they distribute Gibson in Canada) and he told me that these guitars will probably not make it to Canada at all. And believe me, this is the guy who would know these things. 

I was told that the best way to get one is to order one from an American retailer - but even that is pretty unlikely to yield any results. 

These guitars shouldn't be a limited run. Honestly, Gibson really pisses me off sometimes. I have been looking at Edwards LP's on eBay lately and I may just get one of them instead. 

I will be honest, part of the reason I want this Goldtop LP is because of how cool it looks. But in terms of playability and quality I could probably do a lot better than a Gibson for the price.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Anyone hear anything more about these guitars? I know that L&M dinged my CC for the deposit so I hope that means that they're gettting some guitars in.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Ok, here's the latest:

I was speaking with Rick (manager of the Bloor L&M) and he said that Gibson has committed to fulfilling whatever order L&M has made at this point, so anyone who has money down on one already should be getting it. He did, however, mention that that doesn't guarantee that Gibson will follow-through with their commitment. Obviously, Gibson Nashville has had a rough time recently, so they're going to do their best, but natural disasters coupled with huge demand may mean that the full order to L&M doesn't make it, or that they just get what they get and it might not be the right finish. Who knows. L&M is obviously hoping that all their customers are satisfied in the end and they don't really have a plan for what to do if Gibson shorts their order, so optimism is the word-of-the-day.

Lastly, Rick said that regardless of Gibson committing to fulfilling the order, they have NOT given a timeline or date. He said it could be late August, October, Christmas, who knows?

So, the good news is that it _seems_ like anyone who has put some dough down will be getting one, the bad news is that no one knows when.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I was just on the G##rpage checking out the U.S. staus of these guitars and according to the thread in that forum alot of people in the states have recv'd guitars already. One member posted this:

"
Update from Gibson USA:

Update 8/28/2010.....GUITARS SHIPPED OUT SO FAR IN AUGUST
AUSTRALIA - 22
AUSTRIA - 2
CANADA - 17
GERMANY - 17
IRELAND - 2
JAPAN - 47
SCANDINAVIA - 39
SWITZERLAND - 3
UNITED KINGDOM - 57
USA - 273 "

And this was on Aug. 29/10. I sure hope we hear something soon!


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Here's a review one of the guys over at the Agile forum did on one with some really nice pics...

Agile Guitar Forum - - NGD! Lots of guitar pROn


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> I was just on the G##rpage checking out the U.S. staus of these guitars and according to the thread in that forum alot of people in the states have recv'd guitars already. One member posted this:
> 
> "
> Update from Gibson USA:
> ...


Yeah, I saw that too. 17 to Canada isn't super encouraging. At the same time, most people who were being quoted Aug 31st as a shipping date have now heard Sept 30th as the new date.

Like I said before, I got a feeling this is going to turn out to be an X-mas gift to myself...if it even makes it.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm hoping I can pick one of these up I think they would be great with a set of mini humbuckers in them


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Anyone had any luck with their 50's Tributes yet? MLP and the Gibson forums indicated that they're trickling out, but I haven't gotten "that call" yet from L&M. I'm going in this weekend for the Jack's Attic sale, so hopefully I'll be able to get some info, but man, this is taking forever!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I spoke to L&M last week. "They" said that as far as "they" knew only 2 were received and were promptly ushered out the door to some VIP's in some covert fashion, and did I want my deposit back?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

nice to know that some folk's $$ is greener than yours, eh? sorry to hear about that.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, that's pretty assy. Hopefully I'll get some sort of reassurance this weekend that my guitar that I've paid for is coming to ME and not some big wheel at the cracker factory.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

There's a guy selling one on Ebay: Gibson Les Paul Studio 1950s Tribute HONEYBURST P-90s - eBay (item 320593799618 end time Sep-24-10 14:39:12 PDT) but he wants $1,299.00 U.S for it.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

There seem to be a few of these for sale over at TGP


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Anyone got one guys?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> There's a guy selling one on Ebay: Gibson Les Paul Studio 1950s Tribute HONEYBURST P-90s - eBay (item 320593799618 end time Sep-24-10 14:39:12 PDT) but he wants $1,299.00 U.S for it.


Yeah, there's a few jokers on eBay trying to make a quick buck on these. I saw a few listed at $1,500-$1,600, which is just plain silly.



soldierscry said:


> There seem to be a few of these for sale over at TGP


I know! Everytime one pops up, I'm tempted to buy it and cancel my order, but I figure I've waited this long...might as well give it another month and avoid the hassle of shipping, etc.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There is an Ebony Tribute LP at 12th Fret. It was light for an LP, even chambered or weight relieved ones. Very plain - definitely a workhorse guitar. Finish is semi-gloss. Some wear on the back of the neck. This thing is going relic with use very easily. The colour of the pup covers and pickguard seemed a bit odd, don't know how else to say. Felt like a Les Paul when I played it (no amp). Set up could have fine tuned, but at least it is not Steve's. Price $889 Cdn.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> There is an Ebony Tribute LP at 12th Fret. It was light for an LP, even chambered or weight relieved ones. Very plain - definitely a workhorse guitar. Finish is semi-gloss. Some wear on the back of the neck. This thing is going relic with use very easily. The colour of the pup covers and pickguard seemed a bit odd, don't know how else to say. Felt like a Les Paul when I played it (no amp). Set up could have fine tuned, but at least it is not Steve's. Price $889 Cdn.


Cool! I think that's the first one I've heard about actually IN a store in the GTA. I'm still waiting for my Goldtop  Still no news


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Here's one if anyone is desperate.

NOUVELLE GIBSON LES PAUL STUDIO 50s TRIBUTE Musique-Instruments, Trois-Rivières - Annonces classées LesPAC.com


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

So that's two accounted for. According to the LP Forum on the Gibson site, 17 had been shipped to Canada by Aug 30. Where are the other 15?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So...32 guitars for the whole canadian market? Is that a joke?


----------



## holyman (Dec 22, 2009)

One came to Newfoundland (a black one). I love the way it sounds (I played it though a few Marshall and Mesa's) and like the feel of the neck. It doesn't stay in tune very well and the build quality and fit and finish are only ok. I still have a goldtop on order and Gibson says they will fill their orders eventually (late spring I hear).


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

One of the Ebony 50's studio tributes made it to the Bloor St. L&M. It's not the colour I ordered, so I'm still waiting, but I played it a bit yesterday and thought it was pretty good. 

It's SUPER light. Not just for a Lester, but light in general. It's like 7.5lbs, tops! It doesn't feel as nice as the pricier LPs, but that's kinda the point. There's a reason they're <$1,000. It played pretty good, but needed a setup to get it to where I like it. The frets were pretty good and the neck felt nice. Not too thick, not too skinny. 

It certainly played well enough right out of the box for me to get pretty excited about my goldtop, though I was pretty seriously considering dropping my goldtop order and walking out of there with the Ebony.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

We'll file this one under "serendipity." I just got an email from L&M saying my goldtop is in! Just after having been there yesterday, this is kinda funny.

What's funniest is that I figured it wouldn't be here til closer to X-mas and I spent the rest of the money that I needed for it on other guitar gear. Boo! It's a good thing October is Yorkville month!!!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Well you could knock me over with a feather. L & M just emailed me that my GoldTop was in. I phoned and confirmed that they had it. Leaving work early today...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> Well you could knock me over with a feather. L & M just emailed me that my GoldTop was in. I phoned and confirmed that they had it. Leaving work early today...


Hahaha, awesome! Yeah, when I spoke to them they said they had two. Must have been yours and mine!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

It's a pretty nice guitar. I was a little disappointed in the finish:










It's more of a satin finish than a "worn" look. That aside, it's real light and really screams.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Tarbender said:


> It's more of a satin finish than a "worn" look. That aside, it's real light and really screams.


I bet if this thing is nitro, it will naturally relic and look worn faster than a standard.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> It's a pretty nice guitar. I was a little disappointed in the finish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still looks very nice though Tarbender and from your description it sounds like it's a good player. Okay Hollowbody, now you've got to post a photo of yours when you get it. )


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i'd like to hear them. how about it? maybe an in-depth youtube review?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> It still looks very nice though Tarbender and from your description it sounds like it's a good player. Okay Hollowbody, now you've got to post a photo of yours when you get it. )


I know, I'm so jealous that Tarbender was able to get his right away. I actually spent the balance of the money I had earmarked for the GT on some pickups for JS Moore and a Tech 21 pedal because it didn't seem like they were going to be coming in til X-mas. Of course, the week after I spent my money, the guitar shows up. Booo!!!!

So now I'm scrambling trying to find some cash to go pick it up, but payday's tomorrow, so I should have it by the weekend I hope!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I mentioned that I tried one a month ago - not plugged in. It was really light and had a good acoustic ring to it. I don't care if they are made from 3 to 5 pieces of mahogany. If they sound good and are that light, that is all that matters.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

It is light and real easy on my back compared to my other Les Paul. I don't think I'm going to have any problem bonding with this one:


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Tarbender said:


> It is light and real easy on my back compared to my other Les Paul. I don't think I'm going to have any problem bonding with this one:


Still jealous. 

Anyone wanna buy a pair of vintage Tube Screamers??? :banana:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Woah, cool! Where did you get it?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

i hope mine comes in soon!!!!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

So I went and picked up my Goldtop today. Here's some pics!





































You see in the last pic that it's a 3-piece back. No biggie. It's light and rings pretty loudly unplugged. I played it into my Marshall for about 10 minutes and thought it sounded pretty good. Then I took the time to give it a quick setup to my usual LP specs and took the opportunity to take the pickguard off, restring it and topwrap it to see how that felt and sounded on this guitar (I didn't like it on my Std, but hey, you never know. I haven't decided if I like it or not on this one yet). I was going to give it a few more days before I decided whether I was keeping it, but it plays so damned good that I decided I was going to hang on to it right away.

The thing that impressed me most on this guitar is the neck. The shape is wonderful and feels really comfortable. It's like a nice, fat C shape. Brilliant! There's some fit 'n finish issues like all the 50's Tribute owners have reported (a scuff on the back cover plate, a scuff on the upper bout, poorly finished wood on the cutaway) but none of these is a dealbreaker for me. The guitar feels and sounds too good for me to care. Plus, take a look at it! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> So I went and picked up my Goldtop today. Here's some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't argue with that. Very nice indeed and I hope you enjoy playing it for many years to come.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

just got the call......mine's in - picking it up tomorrow


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats a wolf in sheeps clothing. Badass.
I like P90s for their raunch and short wave reception.


----------



## pompeii0 (Nov 10, 2006)

My Gold Top is in, I just have to get in to pick it up. I am SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Alright! Looks like things are in motion on this one. Congrats snacker and pompeii0! Hope you dig yours as much as mine.



Stonesy said:


> Thats a wolf in sheeps clothing. Badass.
> I like P90s for their raunch and short wave reception.


Yeah, it's got a mean growl to it, but it also sounds pretty nice when the volume is rolled back. I haven't A/B'd it against my Std to see how different they are in terms of tone, but going from memory, the P90s in the 50's Tribute sound more "articulate" than the humbuckers in my Std. Individual notes in a chord ring out a little better, it seems. That may be from the added midrange presence of a P90, or maybe the single-coil nature of it, I'm not sure. But I aim to find out!

In terms of playability and fit n' finish, it is definitely on par with my Tokai LS-50, which is saying a lot. It doesn't feel as "nice" as my Std, but I didn't expect it to. And what it's lacking is a creature comfort kind of thing, not anything that restricts playability. Again, the neck on it is superb and soooo comfy!


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Congrats Hollowbody. Looks almost as good as mine  I love the way the neck feels. Nice and smooth without the gloss so you know it's going to break in nicely. THe only knock I have on this guitar is the same one that all the new Les Pauls suffer from. The strings hit the back of the bridge because of the break angle. Good thing I actually like to top wrap my strings (only way I know of to get around this issue). I might even put a bigsby on this puppy... hmmm


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Tarbender said:


> Congrats Hollowbody. Looks almost as good as mine  I love the way the neck feels. Nice and smooth without the gloss so you know it's going to break in nicely. THe only knock I have on this guitar is the same one that all the new Les Pauls suffer from. The strings hit the back of the bridge because of the break angle. Good thing I actually like to top wrap my strings (only way I know of to get around this issue). I might even put a bigsby on this puppy... hmmm



what happens when the strings do that?


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> what happens when the strings do that?


Depends who you ask, but it can affect sustain, plus it can be noisey (buzzing) and cause strings to wear prematurely. 

Some say that a LP has a longer sustain because it only has two break points, the nut and the bridge, whereas a strat has at least 3, because after the bridge saddles the strings bend down into the trem block, or 4 if there are string trees on the headstock. More science than I can really discuss with any level of conviction, but it could be one of those Less-is-More situations.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here's everything you might want to know about top wraping, and maybe some things you don't:

Advantages of top wrapping a Les Paul? - Les Paul Forum


----------

